# Ever purchased music from itunes with "scratch" sounds?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I recently purchased Schnittke's Ten Symphonies from iTunes, and at random points throughout the 2nd symphony theres a staticy click click click like when a cd has been scratched but not to the point that it starts to skip, and my question is, is it the origional copy my ipod or the headphones or what? I am not an audiophile but skipping and anything not in the music really does bother me especially when I purchase digital music.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Manok said:


> I recently purchased Schnittke's Ten Symphonies from iTunes, and at random points throughout the 2nd symphony theres a staticy click click click like when a cd has been scratched but not to the point that it starts to skip, and my question is, is it the origional copy my ipod or the headphones or what? I am not an audiophile but skipping and anything not in the music really does bother me especially when I purchase digital music.


That's happened to me before (one of the reasons I stopped purchasing from Itunes), I really don't know what it could be except maybe a corrupted file? I'm far from a computer whiz or anything though so I really don't know.


----------



## Dowd (Jan 15, 2012)

This has happened to me on both Amazon and iTunes. It was a corrupted file like violadude points out. In both cases I contacted customer service, and in both cases I was refunded my money. Both looked into the matter. Amazon went on as far as to confirm to me that it was a problem and then stopped selling those tracks. iTunes never got back to me and are currently still allowing the downloads... so I don't know if the tracks were repaired.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Please don't purchase on itunes/amazon, I suffer from second-hand buyer's remorse when I hear about it. Physical albums are permanent and soulseek is free!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have only purchased a small number of mp3 files and generally only buy CDs. Does anyone have a sense of how often mp3 (or equivalent) files are corrupted? Given that 4 people here have all had negative experiences, I suspect that it's much higher than it should be. I would think it's rather easy to correct the master files that are downloaded, but of course, the companies must be informed.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

This is the first time I have ever encountered it after years of enjoying and buying mp3s I have approximately 22,000 songs well over half of those are from itunes and amazon, and this is the first time I have experienced any oddities with audio quality.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

I've purchased several gigs of music in the past few years and I've only encountered this type of problem once, it's pretty rare.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Just wanted to share the results of me talking to iTunes support, they suggested trying to download it again, and that seems to have solved the issue. I think it was either in transferring the music to the ipod classic or some weird problem when downloading the first time.


----------

